# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Octopus/Octoplus تحديثات :  Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.8 is out!

## mohamed73

Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.8 is out!  *We  have rewritten Octoplus Shell core, added support for Octoplus Pro JTAG  Software, added files downloader, made some interface changes,  improvements and more!*   Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.8 Release Notes: *Rewritten Software core**Released scalable GUI**Released more convenient interface for device search and selection**Added support for Octoplus Pro JTAG Software**Added files downloader. Fro m now on, you can download firmwares fro m Shell, no need to run proper Software**Added  possibility to download all help files (manuals) for all Octoplus  Software types (Samsung, LG, JTAG, JTAG Pro) or manuals for selected  model only**Added possibility to download the latest available Test and Lite versions of Software**Improved help files viewer**Released many other slight improvements*        *We  always do thoroughly test our software, but some bugs may appear for  some of you, due to re-written new core. You are welcome to leave your  bug reports, wishes and proposals in comments below.*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

